# vintage snowmobile races



## Shocknawe (Feb 8, 2010)

It was a good time!
1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


----------



## wescobts (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you, I could've upped the shutter a little more I think.  The riders were satisfied none the less.


----------



## Big (Feb 9, 2010)

That would have been a great time to try some panning. Slow the shutter a bit and create the motion of the event.  Great shots otherwise, I love #5!
Edit: I mean #6


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 9, 2010)

Big said:


> That would have been a great time to try some panning. Slow the shutter a bit and create the motion of the event. Great shots otherwise, I love #5!


 I did give that a shot....to no success I need to do a bit more trial an error along with some more research with that but i agree that would make for some nice images. I just didn't have much "play" time only 3 laps a race for the most part and I wanted/needed to get every rider.


----------



## fokker (Feb 9, 2010)

Good job on the whole there - great capture in #6! A pan would have been nice on a couple (4 and 5) but some others (2 and 3) show enough of a feeling of speed with the rider leanign that it would be unnecesary. I wonder if the pan effect would work so well if the background is just white snow?


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 10, 2010)

fokker said:


> Good job on the whole there - great capture in #6! A pan would have been nice on a couple (4 and 5) but some others (2 and 3) show enough of a feeling of speed with the rider leanign that it would be unnecesary. I wonder if the pan effect would work so well if the background is just white snow?


 
some of them probably not but ones  where the hay bails in the back were in the picture it would've along with the sled track in blur as well. I'll have to keep it in mind to get some more practice at it. But yes I see your point it would be a bit better on a ground with more contrast/color/detail-ahh the pleasure of shooting ice and snow.


----------

